# Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

Flugangeln find ich vom Werfen und Drillen her klasse, seit es bei uns immer weniger Döbel gibt, wirds aber auch immer schwerer, noch irgendwelche Fische einigermaßen erfolgreich mit Kunstfliege zu erwischen..

An einem Nachmittag vor 25 Jahren waren 20 - 30 Döbel aller Größen an einem Sommertag mit den Nymphe kein Thema..

Wenn man heute pro Jahr noch 3 Döbel kriegt, ist schon viel...

Nasen gibts noch, die gehen teilweise auch auf Fliege, ist aber sehr "zäh"... 

Habe das schon mit Kunstmade probiert, war auch nicht so der Bringer, richtige Maden fetzts zu schnell weg beim Wurf.

Hat jemand Tipps zum anhaken lebender Maden, dass sie das werfen mit der Fliegenrute aushalten oder für alternative Naturköder, die man statt der Maden nehmen könnte und die halten?

Hat schon jemand mal mit Minifetzen probiert (Barsche, Rapfen und so) ?

Wie könnte man die fliegenrutentauglich, "haltbarer" befestigen?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo Thomas,

das mit den Aiteln/Döbeln - da geht es mir wie Dir.
Das Werfen von Naturködern mit der Fliegenrute wird schlecht gehen, immerhin treten ja, hauptsächlich kurz vor Ende des Rückschwungs/Einleiten des Vorschwungs Geschwindigkeiten bis zur Schallgeschwindigkeit auf (hört man manchmal, wenn jemand durch einen Wurffehler die Fliege abknallt) und die liegt bei etwa 340 Metern in der Sekunde oder etwas über 1200 Stundenkilometer. Das hält kein Naturköder aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

weil ich eben auch KEINE Idee hatte, frag ich ja - vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee..
;+;+;+


----------



## Torkel (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Käfer mit Sekundenkleber ? Glaub zwar nicht dran aber was besseres fällt mir echt nich ein.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo,

eventuell mal ganz "soft" werfen, mit ner alten Hohlglasrute vielleicht #c
oder ein "zahmer" Rollwurf, vielleicht klappts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

mein Gedanke war ja mal, kleine Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken aufm Schenkel und dann mit Made - aber wie Lajos schrieb - Beschleunigungskräfte


----------



## Thomas E. (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo,

das ist dann kein Fliegenfischen mehr !

Kannst doch lieber dafür eine sehr lange Rute ohne Rolle nehmen und damit nostalgisch Tippfischen.
Das Fliegenwerfen entfällt somit, besser für die Naturköder.


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Es mag vielleicht nicht im zeitgenössischen Sinne als Fliegenfischen gelten, aber es war der Ursprung. Nachzulesen bei Izaak Walton's "The perfect Angler" und in etwas moderner Form bei Ernest Hemmingway in den Nick Adams Storys "Am großen Strom". Und wer bis an die frühesten Schriften gehen möchte, dem sei der Dame Juliana Berners Werk empfohlen...

https://archive.org/details/FishingAngle


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo Thomas


Ich bin jetzt nicht der Fliegenfischer,könnte mir aber vorstellen das ein kleiner Fetzen Barschhaut(mit wenig Fleisch) ganz gut halten wird. 

Zitat:Thomas9904
Wenn man heute* pro Jahr *noch* 3 Döbel* kriegt, ist schon viel...


Darum beneide ich dich und viele andere hier in unserer Gegend.|bigeyes
Hier ist man froh wenn es in einer Std. 3 Döbel sind ,wenn es schlecht läuft.Ansonsten sind 3 in 10 min durchschnitt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

offtopic an


wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hier ist man froh wenn es in einer Std. 3 Döbel sind ,wenn es schlecht läuft.Ansonsten sind 3 in 10 min durchschnitt.


DA müsste ich fast mal zum Fuglangeln zu euch kommen - da sollte dann Nymphe/Nassfliege ja noch funzen ;-)
offtopic aus ..


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Das Zeug vermehrt sich rasend. Ekelhaft. Als Köfi zu gebrauchen aber weder als Speisefisch ein besonderes Gedicht, noch als Drillgegner und zu guter Letzt auch noch ein starker Räuber.

Mit Fliegenfischen hat das für mich auch nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun. Nimm halt ne ganz leichte Rute und fisch mit nem Bleischrot vorne dran. Alternativ sollten Maden, kleine Würmer, Blutegel, Teig kein großes Problem mit dem Rollwurf darstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*



Seele schrieb:


> Das Zeug vermehrt sich rasend. Ekelhaft. Als Köfi zu gebrauchen aber weder als Speisefisch ein besonderes Gedicht, noch als Drillgegner und zu guter Letzt auch noch ein starker Räuber.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

@ Seele:
Mir gets ja nicht (siehe Eingangspost) ums "Fliegenfischen"..
Ich find das werfen und drillen halt geil mit Fliegenruten....

Und früher konnte man damit bei uns gut fangen und Spaß haben (>>Döbel)...

Heute sieht Bestand anders aus, daher suche ich nun Alternative an Ködern, um nicht nur werfen zu können, sondern auch wieder zu drillen...


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo

@Seele
Das Zeug vermehrt sich rasend. Ekelhaft. Als Köfi zu gebrauchen aber weder als Speisefisch ein besonderes Gedicht, noch als Drillgegner und zu guter Letzt auch noch ein starker Räuber.


Beim Stippen ein 50-60 cm Döbel in der Strömung und du bist erst mal gut beschäftigt.:q
Vom Geschmack her sind sie auch zu gebrauchen,besser als Hecht.
Und frag mal meine Hunde wie gut die Döbel(gebraten,gekocht) sind.Dafür lassen die jedes gekaufte Hundefutter stehen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Speck, läßt sich werfen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Speck, läßt sich werfen#h


Aaaah!!! Das hört sich mal gut an! Danke!


----------



## Maifliege (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Maden bei ruhigem Wurf auch. Poppe beim "Karpfen auf Sicht" manchmal die Fliege damit auf...


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo,

Beton müsste auch halten.

Ich habe so meine Zweifel, ob man mit einem Naturköder werfen kann. Im Bogen ablegen ist für mich kein Werfen.
Das wollen wir besser als "etwas wurfartiges" beschreiben.

Was dagegen  spricht, ist die Tatsache, dass die Schnur hinten einen engen Bogen bildet. Der Köder wird dann sehr stark nach hinten beschleunigt. Wenn der Bogen ausläuft, muss der Köder bei hohem Tempo sehr abrupt  die Richtung ändern.

Das sind vermutlich genug G um einem Jetpiloten  die Tränen in die Augen zu treiben.


sneep


----------



## Maifliege (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Nein, nimm einen Longsofter (ich nutze eine "alte" 11Füsse lange Browning #7 mit einer Loop 85 #8 Schnur) und "streichele" die aufgepoppte Fliege aus der Hand in den schnörkellosen Rückschwung... Kein Doppelzug, einfach etwas Verlängern 1+2 und losschnicken. Kommst auf ~10 bis 12 Meter, zum pirschen an hindernisfeien Gewässern reicht das. Vorfach 2 Meter ungetapert, beste Fliege für diesen Zweck m. E. *Tup's Indispensable warum auch immer...*
TL
Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Nein, nimm einen Longsofter (ich nutze eine "alte" 11Füsse lange Browning #7 mit einer Loop 85 #8 Schnur) und "streichele" die aufgepoppte Fliege aus der Hand in den schnörkellosen Rückschwung... Kein Doppelzug, einfach etwas Verlängern 1+2 und losschnicken. Kommst auf ~10 bis 12 Meter, zum pirschen an hindernisfeien Gewässern reicht das. Vorfach 2 Meter ungetapert, beste Fliege für diesen Zweck m. E. *Tup's Indispensable warum auch immer...*
> TL
> Matthias


Danke - hört sich auch interessant an, guter Tipp!!


----------



## outang (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

loool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6DYVBdo6TM
teil 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkSo22X48as
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

ist klasse ;-)


----------



## Flyfisher1 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Es geht ja wohl um Duft oder Geschmack des Köders?
Ich habe noch nie etwas anderes als Kunstfliegen gebraucht um meine Fische zu fangen.
Aber das war ja nicht das Thema Seis drum, mir fällt da etwas ein, das ich irgendwann mal in Zusammenhang mit dem Stippfischen, gelesen habe. Die Stippangler benutzten wohl > Gummilösung < als Hakenköder. Das Zeug wird nach einem Moment zäh und gibt ziemlich lange Geruchstoffe ab. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das Zeug, auf einen Haken gträufelt und angetrocknet, hervorragend werfen lässt. Mit einem Hechelkraz versehen, könnten sogar Puristen , das als Fliege durchgehen lassen. ha ha.
Post mal obs' geklappt hat.


----------



## Sneep (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche Naturköder kann man mit Fliegenrute werfen??*

Hallo,

wie wäre es den mit einem Kompromiss: 
Brotfliege, 
die hält, schwimmt prima und sieht auch noch lecker aus.

Aber anfüttern nicht vergessen.

sneep


----------

